# UNC with the clean sweep!!



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi tator just wanted to day that unc swept the season series of the mens teams, and oh yeah the women rolled in the ACC tourney whats ur excuse now? :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

..........and gerald henderson is a dirty player.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

oh god, here we go, I figured 870 to have a book written about that dirty play...........sure that's all you have to say???? :-?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I've calmed down a little bit.....took me awhile though.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Dont even talk until the real tournament is over. Im also a UNC fan but I know that the past game was nothing compared to what is coming up. Duke has been weak all year and they are nothing compared to the potential match ups in the field of 64.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

agreed


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ahhhhh I'm still sitting back enjoying that win...

and yes Henderson or whatever his name is knew exactly what he was doing. Yes he looked away, but he still knew the collision was going to happen, and knew even throwing his arms down would make contact with his face. He was just trying to make it look good. That was a frustration/pay back move for embarrassing the Dukies so late in the game. They didn't want Hansborough to bring down the house with that monster dunk.

The announcers were horrible whiners complaining about the referees were taking too long to make a decision.

But... on to the tourney! Looks like they may indeed scratch out a #1 seed, as noone else appears to want it.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Saw this earlier today and thought it was pretty funny........


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

oh 870 your going to get crap for that, but it is still funny


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

duke could loose every game of the year and i would still like them more then unc. and as far as hendersons hit it was clean watch his eyes in the video he isn't even lookin at hansborough he is watchin the ball.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Good call Bowhunt,,,cause you know the intent.......


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree w/ bowhunt23.

if duke payed their players as much as UNC they'da probably won


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You do realize that Duke is a private school right?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

finally, some smart people who don't think the intent was to break a guys nose like 870 thinks. get some brains dude, I realize the bias, but get realistic too man, makes more of a real conversation.

wtf does private school have to do with anything????? pass me some of that stuff you got burnin, must be some good stuff.

Wait till you see my bracket, chalk me up a W


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> wtf does private school have to do with anything?????





Eric Evenson said:


> if duke payed their players as much as UNC they'da probably won


That's what i was talking about....don't bring cost into this. Your school boys can rape a chic and it just goes under the table because all of daddy's boys have money comin out their ***.

I've already said that none of us will know if that hit was dirty or not, I as a Carolina fan or you guys as duke fans have no clue what his intent was. Yeah i'd like to think it was dirty cause it was a duke player, and yeah you'd like to think it was an accident because of the same reason. Nobody in the country knows what his intent was at the time, so to regard it as one or the other is ridiculous. My two cents, I don't think he was actually trying to hurt the guy after watching it a few times. At the same time I think your coach took a really classless move calling UNC out for having him in at the time, while he had numerous starters in. The only reason his top 2 starters weren't in is because they had already fouled out. He didn't take anybody out. Watch a few college games and learn what class means and get back to me.

By the way, Virginia Commonwealth by 8 in the first round over your blue devils.

[/quote]


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> *
> 
> Wait till you see my bracket, chalk me up a W*


If you pick like you talk, I guess i can chalk you up for the big W. You mean WORST right????


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

not sure if you watch the news or not, or have your head buried so far up roy williams ***...........but those Duke players didn't rape that girl. It's too bad for them, their families, and the univeristy to have a slut make charges like that, which are false by the way. It pretty much ruined those young men's lives...........and I think that's something that shouldn't be joked about. duke players or not

and that's just my .02


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Tator said:


> It pretty much ruined those young men's lives...........and I think that's something that shouldn't be joked about. duke players or not
> 
> and that's just my .02


Agreed. Guys I love debating anything Duke/UNC.. but this is too much. Let's keep the discussion limited to the games on the court for this thread. I'd hate to have to lock a UNC/Duke thread because we strayed from the original thread and took pot shots...

Ryan


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

lock this thread and I'll lock u 

I suppose personal attacks threatning lives aren't good either

all in good fun

although, $5 in Niagra might go a long ways if they win........


----------

